# Which Stock ROMs work with Boot Manager?



## Koneesha (Jun 14, 2011)

I would like to use a stock ROM with the boot manager app, but I cannot seem to find any that work. Does anyone know of a few that actually work? Thanks.

Update: I just meant that I wanted to use stock as one of the rom slots?


----------



## cubsfan187 (Jul 17, 2011)

"Koneesha said:


> I would like to use a stock ROM with the boot manager app, but I cannot seem to find any that work. Does anyone know of a few that actually work? Thanks.


I'm looking for the same thing. Haven't found one yet. Everyone of them, put me in a bootloop and I need to sbf and reflash my phone rom.


----------



## BigShotProducer (Jun 6, 2011)

I am on cm7 base...slot 1 is apex. Slot 2 is 605 rooted deodexed. No problems at all.


----------



## cubsfan187 (Jul 17, 2011)

BigShotProducer said:


> I am on cm7 base...slot 1 is apex. Slot 2 is 605 rooted deodexed. No problems at all.


I've tried 602 rooted and 605 rooted with no luck. They both leave me in a bootloop and I have to SBF and reflash my phone rom to get going again.


----------



## gregg0829 (Aug 24, 2011)

I am having similar problems with boot manager. Very frustrating .


----------



## ejgilkey (Jun 7, 2011)

"cubsfan187 said:


> I've tried 602 rooted and 605 rooted with no luck. They both leave me in a bootloop and I have to SBF and reflash my phone rom to get going again.


You have to use the 605 deodexed rom to get stock to boot, there must be something that prohibits the use of the all in one zips from working. I've never been able to even restore a stock nandroid. You should talk to the devs over at the forums on init2winitapps.com


----------



## cubsfan187 (Jul 17, 2011)

ejgilkey said:


> You have to use the 605 deodexed rom to get stock to boot, there must be something that prohibits the use of the all in one zips from working. I've never been able to even restore a stock nandroid. You should talk to the devs over at the forums on init2winitapps.com


I've tried the 605 deodexed from Mobil-Sensei and that sent me into a bootloop. I tried the stock (rooted) nandroid I made of 602 and that did the same thing. I am trying one of Sensei's 3 bersions of rooted/debloated 602. If that doesn't work I will try to ask the devs about it. It just doesn't make sense to me.


----------



## ejgilkey (Jun 7, 2011)

"cubsfan187 said:


> I've tried the 605 deodexed from Mobil-Sensei and that sent me into a bootloop. I tried the stock (rooted) nandroid I made of 602 and that did the same thing. I am trying one of Sensei's 3 bersions of rooted/debloated 602. If that doesn't work I will try to ask the devs about it. It just doesn't make sense to me.


Yeah I just checked, it was the 602 that works for me not 605. No idea what causes the problems though.


----------



## eddie3130 (Oct 11, 2011)

Im using the miui rom from dxc.. as main phone rom an i got my nandroid of liberty 0.9 on slot 1 works fine

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## eddie3130 (Oct 11, 2011)

Oops didnt see that you wanted a STOCK rom as your main.. my bad

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## cubsfan187 (Jul 17, 2011)

You can't have a stock rom as your main rom. It needs to be a 2nd init rom.

I'm hoping that the 602 I installed this morning will work. I haven't booted into it yet cause I'm wasn't near a cpu in case I had to sbf....AGAIN. Lol.


----------



## gregg0829 (Aug 24, 2011)

"cubsfan187 said:


> You can't have a stock rom as your main rom. It needs to be a 2nd init rom.
> 
> I'm hoping that the 602 I installed this morning will work. I haven't booted into it yet cause I'm wasn't near a cpu in case I had to sbf....AGAIN. Lol.


Good luck.Let us know how it goes.


----------



## ejgilkey (Jun 7, 2011)

The devs said that they are working on being able to convert a stock rom to a 2nd init rom in a future update. This would enable us to use stock roms as our phone rom.


----------



## cubsfan187 (Jul 17, 2011)

"ejgilkey said:


> The devs said that they are working on being able to convert a stock rom to a 2nd init rom in a future update. This would enable us to use stock roms as our phone rom.


Now that would be a sweet option to have. Not that I want to have stock as my everyday driver, but still a nice option.


----------



## UnfedBear67 (Jul 31, 2011)

Init2winitapps posted this video earlier today showing off the new boot manager 3.0

http://t.co/C6Rprm1m


----------



## Koneesha (Jun 14, 2011)

ejgilkey said:


> Yeah I just checked, it was the 602 that works for me not 605. No idea what causes the problems though.


 Could you link me to that?


----------



## runnirr (Aug 27, 2011)

did you get it working yet? I have a stock nandroid as one of my slots. SBF, root, bootstrap and make a nandroid. Put whatever 2nd-init rom you want as your main, and get boot Manager. Restore the nandroid for stock into one of the slots. I had to change the system size for it to work. After talking to one of the devs for boot manager, the nandroid for stock exceeds the default 270. 290 was enough for me. I couldn't tell from skimming this thread if you got it figured out yet or not. I had a lot of back and forth with the devs before I finally got stock to boot, but now it does .


----------



## cubsfan187 (Jul 17, 2011)

"runnirr said:


> did you get it working yet? I have a stock nandroid as one of my slots. SBF, root, bootstrap and make a nandroid. Put whatever 2nd-init rom you want as your main, and get boot Manager. Restore the nandroid for stock into one of the slots. I had to change the system size for it to work. After talking to one of the devs for boot manager, the nandroid for stock exceeds the default 270. 290 was enough for me. I couldn't tell from skimming this thread if you got it figured out yet or not. I had a lot of back and forth with the devs before I finally got stock to boot, but now it does .


No I haven't tried yet. How did you change the size to make stock compatible with it? I can't find a setting for that. Maybe that's why I keep having problems.


----------



## Koneesha (Jun 14, 2011)

So in order to use stock it has to be from a backup?


----------



## WxMan (Aug 24, 2011)

"Koneesha said:


> So in order to use stock it has to be from a backup?


Not necessarily. I'm running deodexed .602 in slot 1 with no problems. MIUI is my phone rom.


----------



## runnirr (Aug 27, 2011)

cubsfan187 said:


> No I haven't tried yet. How did you change the size to make stock compatible with it? I can't find a setting for that. Maybe that's why I keep having problems.


On the main screen

Menu button -> settings -> manually set variables -> find system size.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## cubsfan187 (Jul 17, 2011)

"runnirr said:


> On the main screen
> 
> Menu button -> settings -> manually set variables -> find system size.
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


When I try that, it just kicks me back to my home screen. Like its fc'ing without saying it.


----------



## runnirr (Aug 27, 2011)

cubsfan187 said:


> When I try that, it just kicks me back to my home screen. Like its fc'ing without saying it.


You found the menu, it just seems broken? There is a "finished " button at the bottom, if you didn't see that. When I first changed the value I had an extra space after the number which caused many headaches, so make sure you only have numbers in the field.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## cubsfan187 (Jul 17, 2011)

I still cannot get a 'stock' rom to run for the life of me. I sbf'd to 602, took the 605 update and then flashed P3's new 605 over that (with the 1% battery) and set it all up. Made a backup of it. Then got on cm7 gb as the phone rom and set that up. I went into boot manager and did a restore backup to sd slot. Went thru the whole process and then when I tried to boot into it, I got stuck at the "M" logo. No way to manually boot into recovery to flash the update.zip of the phone rom. So here I am, AGAIN, sbf'ing to 602 then cm7 on top so I can at least use that and the other three roms I have installed. WTH am I doing wrong with the stock rom here?


----------



## runnirr (Aug 27, 2011)

\"cubsfan187\" said:


> I still cannot get a \'stock\' rom to run for the life of me. I sbf\'d to 602, took the 605 update and then flashed P3\'s new 605 over that (with the 1% battery) and set it all up. Made a backup of it. Then got on cm7 gb as the phone rom and set that up. I went into boot manager and did a restore backup to sd slot. Went thru the whole process and then when I tried to boot into it, I got stuck at the \"M\" logo. No way to manually boot into recovery to flash the update.zip of the phone rom. So here I am, AGAIN, sbf\'ing to 602 then cm7 on top so I can at least use that and the other three roms I have installed. WTH am I doing wrong with the stock rom here?


Did you change the size of the system in boot manager? There is a log file the boot manager produces, you can try looking in there, or run a logcat when trying to boot into the stock rom slot. Worst case, can ntact the boot manager support team. They were helpful and quick to reply when I had the exact same issue, finally got it taken care of.

They also sent me an updated apk that had some sort of fail safe so of a boot failed it would reboot into cwm. Idk if they released this version yet.

I still think that when restoring the Nandroid the system is running out of space since I had the same issue and that\'s how I fixed it. Change it to 290 or so.


----------



## cubsfan187 (Jul 17, 2011)

I did change that to 290m last night. I will try to get them to help out. I just want to figure it out now. It's driving me batty!!


----------



## runnirr (Aug 27, 2011)

\"cubsfan187\" said:


> I did change that to 290m last night. I will try to get them to help out. I just want to figure it out now. It\'s driving me batty!!


Alright. I did the whole thing on 602 so idk if that would make a difference.

Sorry I couldn\'t help.


----------



## mcp770 (Jun 11, 2011)

Haven't been following this app at all, so help me out please. What is the benefit of having this app vs manual flash in cwr? Is it just ui that wipes and installs a rom or does it allow you to switch between nandroids of different roms? The latter makes sense but if it just flashes clean installs it seems pointless to me. Thanks in advance.


----------



## WxMan (Aug 24, 2011)

mcp770 said:


> Haven't been following this app at all, so help me out please. What is the benefit of having this app vs manual flash in cwr? Is it just ui that wipes and installs a rom or does it allow you to switch between nandroids of different roms? The latter makes sense but if it just flashes clean installs it seems pointless to me. Thanks in advance.


Check out the the thread a few down. It has some good comparisons between using boot manager and just flashing between nandroids.


----------



## mcp770 (Jun 11, 2011)

Cool, thanks


----------

